# Looking for a review on Bataleon's 2012 Evil Twin



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Has anyone come across a review for this 2012 model board? Being Bataleon's flagship model, I thought someone may have ridden and written on it


----------



## Mervin MTX (Jan 25, 2011)

JVee said:


> Has anyone come across a review for this 2012 model board? Being Bataleon's flagship model, I thought someone may have ridden and written on it


i don't think evil twin is bataleon's "flagship" 
it's just most well known for it's freestyle/park capabilities


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

I only used the term 'flagship', as this is Bataleon's most popular model, as well as Bataleon's Reps and marketing department using this term in reference to the ET


----------

